# Bayview Duck Club



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about Bayview Duck Club?


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Why would they not have a website?


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

my grandpa owns a share their and leases it to me. Its frozen over now


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Last I heard that it was not bay views anymore, but who knows


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

its still bayview if you are talking about the one in West Point at the end of 300 North.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

how do you contact them about possible membership?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

hossblur said:


> how do you contact them about possible membership?


Bay View is a share holder club. To be a member, you need to own a share. They do not have leases available. Val Richins is the Vice-President of that club. Contact him for any further information.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, two follow ups though, do you have a number for Mr. Richins? Any idea how much a share costs out there?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

PM sent with number


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Can I get a PM as well. Thanks for all of the information I appreciate it,


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Royal Retrievers said:


> Can I get a PM as well.


Done


----------



## go2thec2live (Aug 15, 2016)

Are you still interested in Bayview Duck Club?


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

sent a pm


----------



## Nomad21 (Oct 24, 2018)

dubob said:


> Done


Can I get a PM AS well?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Small club, easy to access blinds.
Freezes fast due to small shallow ponds with not much water movement.
I believe it is Harold Crane to the west?
Bob is partly correct.: You must be a shareholder to hunt, or lease the share from the holder ( like what ‘hunt4food’ does).
Small area behind gate to store atv’s, decoy trailer, etc.
Shares vary widely in cost depending on level of sentimentality(as all duck club shares do...).
Share should be plus or minus 35k and worth every penny as hunt areas in Utah are being shut down/developed with houses and anyone with a couple of brain cells know that real estate is a very wise investment.
The value of any duck club share is appreciating faster than the dues paid to maintain said share.
Not unlike any single home anywhere in Utah right now.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nomad21 said:


> Can I get a PM AS well?


You did notice this is a 4 year old thread?:mrgreen:


----------



## DonMen (May 10, 2021)

I know this is an old post, but I am looking for the contact person for Bay View? I currently live in West Point, and am intrigued about learning more about the club and it’s membership?




dubob said:


> Bay View is a share holder club. To be a member, you need to own a share. They do not have leases available. Val Richins is the Vice-President of that club. Contact him for any further information.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DonMen said:


> I know this is an old post, but I am looking for the contact person for Bay View? I currently live in West Point, and am intrigued about learning more about the club and it’s membership?


PM sent.


----------

